# american idiot



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

i just watched a program on National geographic wild about dangerous reptiles and there was a bit about this guy in america who got a licence to keep hots but in order to obtain it he had to have 1000hrs experiance with venomus snakes wich he had and when he got it he got himself 2 gaboons and an anoconda i know that is not venomus but it is just what he had. any way he was working at some zoo or somthing and he got firstly bitten by an easten dimondback rattle snake. he made a full recovery and went back to work and soon after he got tagged by a copperhead afterthis he was sacked hmmm i wonder why? then after he made a full recovery one of his gaboons got him fhile he was trying to assist feed it this time he spent a week in hospital but made a full recovery but he has now had the snakes taken off him unsuprisingly enough.

i cant belive this man is still alive how lucky but what a fool
any way your thoughts on this please


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

hes been bitten a few times but not as many as alot, treatment is very good for venomous bites, especially native ones very few people die in comparison to whos bitten also theres alot of determining factors on the severity of a bite


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

have there been any serious bites in the uk?


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

I saw this program ages ago. I think hes a bit of an idiot if hes got bit so many times in such a short space of time.



paulrimmer69 said:


> have there been any serious bites in the uk?


There have been quite a few bites this year in the UK so it depends on what you call serious. No-one has died but every bite is serious if you dont get immediate care


----------



## bhoy67 (Aug 26, 2008)

typical stupid thick yanks i saw it 2 lol


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

crouchy said:


> I saw this program ages ago. I think hes a bit of an idiot if hes got bit so many times in such a short space of time.
> 
> 
> 
> There have been quite a few bites this year in the UK so it depends on what you call serious. No-one has died but every bite is serious if you dont get immediate care


i mean serious as in if any1 nearly was seriously ill or nearly died?


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi

Yes there was one around the Christmas time and also a few months back (along with other minor bites).

Paul, those who are keen Venomous keepers will not discuss or spill information about bites.

There are far to many shallow and narrow minded people who judge and critersise people, I know many very experienced people proffecionals who have received several bites throughout the years.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

bhoy67 said:


> typical stupid thick yanks i saw it 2 lol


This always baffles me,how is the keepers nationality relevant at all?His skills,experience,protocols and methods are all relevant,granted,but the fact that he is American is neither here nor there.And how is it that on this forum it seems acceptable to be racist towards 'Yanks'? If someone posted similar comments about Chinese,Indian or Burmese people for example there would be uproar,and rightly so!


----------



## acereptiles (Aug 30, 2006)

Barry.M said:


> This always baffles me,how is the keepers nationality relevant at all?His skills,experience,protocols and methods are all relevant,granted,but the fact that he is American is neither here nor there.And how is it that on this forum it seems acceptable to be racist towards 'Yanks'? If someone posted similar comments about Chinese,Indian or Burmese people for example there would be uproar,and rightly so!


agreed many people seem quick to have a go at the yanks.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

I agree, I have a friend in South Carolina (Roark Ferguson) who has a fantastic collection of venomous snakes, he is well respected in the USA and kindly allowed me to stay with him and search for local snakes. He has been on a few of the National geographic programs.

Also we have Glades Herps, Dean Ripa, Sean Bush and many others who are keen and have worked with venomous snakes for many years.

And I think we should remember that we have American RFUK members who post on here, many of us listen to what they have to say and enjoy their posts.

come on guys, lets play nice:2thumb:


----------



## Olz (Sep 8, 2008)

*What!*



bhoy67 said:


> typical stupid thick yanks i saw it 2 lol


I'm not quite sure how you can say that when americans are so far advanced in the reptile world than we are. yet you sit there and slate them.


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

Why wouldn't DWA keepers say when they got bitten etc, I mean personally if it was error on their part, surely it would be benefical to people who are keeping the same animal etc to learn from experience like that?

I would be interested in hearing how people dealt with the bite etc, I know you go to hospital but a bit of detail would be good. I'd like to own a DWA snake at somepoint but I don't think Id be able to lol. 

I dont think owners should have to hide the fact they got bitten, if they were being stupid with the snake then yeh, don't say it coz they will just get shot down, but if it was for another reason then I feel it could be a learning point for others.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Sadly because any reports of venomous bites are usually taken up and used by the anti's as ammunition against the hobby in general.


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

Barry.M said:


> Sadly because any reports of venomous bites are usually taken up and used by the anti's as ammunition against the hobby in general.


Well thats a bit rude.

There is nothing wrong with keeping an animal as long as you know what your doing, and if they get bitten by accident, then the Antis shud butt out. Like I said, if they get bitten by being stupid and not handling the animal appropriately, then yeh use it against them. But if its an accident, then its not fair.

I really hate people sometimes, god if it was down to some of them, I reckon if you sneezed you'd get hate mail or something.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Elmodfz said:


> Well thats a bit rude.


:lol2:Your right,it is very rude indeed.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Some of the most respected keepers have had a multitude of bites. 

A friend of mine who i wont name has had 44, another person i know has had over 150. in his lifetime. 

The average rate of bites, in workers that deal with hundreds of snakes daily, is around one every 6 months, but i am talking about massive importers, and venom milkers etc etc. 

The average private keeper will get bitten once in a lifetime, because they deal with many fewer snakes. 

This year alone there have been sevral bites in the UK. 2 from Naja Kaotheia, One from acantophis. A few years ago a keeper was bitten by Ophiophagus hannah. 

Other bites occur but as mentioned this is basically failing for the professional keepers so they try not to publisise or flaunt the fact. 

It is like driving. A normal commuter/driver may have a crash or two in his life, but a F1 driver, etc may have many many more. 

It isnt really to do with ability so much as statistics when you start to talk about huge numbers or long periods. 

We all make mistakes at some point, and tend to make a greater number when we spend longer doing whatever it is we do.


----------



## Olz (Sep 8, 2008)

Many people will go an rants about how if a venomous keeper gets tagged by one of their snakes, they then should not be keeping hots in the first place, which IMO is rubbish, i look at it as people get bitten by non venomous snakes every day of the year but it doesn't make them a bad keeper, so why should it affect their view on hot keepers. Most venomous keepers know the risk involved when keeping dangerous snakes but still choose to do it because they enjoy the hobby.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

pythondave82 said:


> I agree, I have a friend in South Carolina (Roark Ferguson) who has a fantastic collection of venomous snakes, he is well respected in the USA and kindly allowed me to stay with him and search for local snakes. He has been on a few of the National geographic programs.
> 
> Also we have Glades Herps, Dean Ripa, Sean Bush and many others who are keen and have worked with venomous snakes for many years.
> 
> ...


is he viperkeeper on youtube?


----------



## Olz (Sep 8, 2008)

Viperkeeper is Al Coritz.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the thing with getting bitten is 99% of people that get bitten in a captive situation make an avoidable mistake, complacency is the main thing something they have done successfully numerous times in the past which they know they shouldnt of done but thought they would be alright, people that get bitten multiple times are careless well when it comes to people handling 100s a week the risk of making a mistake is even higher so its a bit different but its still down to human error, no one is immune from making a mistake though after all we are all human.


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

acereptiles said:


> agreed many people seem quick to have a go at the yanks.


I think overall britain is probably one of the most racist,hypercritical countries there is :devil:
When i've been tagged by my snakes hmmmm total of twice in over 10years it was always my fault,but it goes with the territory and the fact that all animals are fairly unpredictable.


----------



## BigC90210 (Oct 20, 2008)

lol, sounds like one of those stories that ends in "yeah... only in america...."


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

i saw that i was just wondering what the point he was well arrougant aswell


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

*God Bless America !*

Sure there are a high number of reported bites, sure there are the odd death due to responsible handling and husbandry. But it's a* Big* country Folks and pro rata there will always be instances such as these.
More relaxed legislation in some states makes it easier for the odd idiot to get though but there are even more states that prohibit and or limit the keeping of many of what we consider to be relatively inert animals.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

The primary reason for prohibiting importation and ownership of what you call "inert" species is the fact that the climate in these states supports the type of wildlife they are prohibiting. Example Burmese Pythons in Florida, Iguanas in Florida, tarantulas in Florida.
I've seen that documentary.............to get bitten once could be just down to bad luck, three times? That says someone isn't learning from his mistakes.


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Again the Usa is a Big country, true non-indigenous animal are a problem in some states, however some states whose climate can not support exotic creatures has bans on certain exotics.
True that the documentary mention high lighted one instance where the person mention was in reality unfit to work with Hots, however there are plenty of other Documentaries out there that depict even the most proficient handler being bitten or even dieing from involvement with these creatures.

And as a foot note I have been over to Floria and in particular the everglades and whilst there is a problem with invasive non indigenous animals you still have to go some way to find one. Makes good telly though.


----------



## Owzy46 (Jun 24, 2008)

Barry.M said:


> This always baffles me,how is the keepers nationality relevant at all?His skills,experience,protocols and methods are all relevant,granted,but the fact that he is American is neither here nor there.And how is it that on this forum it seems acceptable to be racist towards 'Yanks'? If someone posted similar comments about Chinese,Indian or Burmese people for example there would be uproar,and rightly so!


I bet your up for i.d cards, tagging us all & banning Jeremy Clarkson & anyone funny from T.V


----------



## cracksolja (Sep 10, 2007)

Ive seen this aswel I think it was on a simial geogrpahic channel on a snake sunday or something they have like a 6 hour day dedicated to specific areas of animals !


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Owzy46 said:


> I bet your up for i.d cards, tagging us all & banning Jeremy Clarkson & anyone funny from T.V


That doesn't even warrant a response,so......


----------



## Owzy46 (Jun 24, 2008)

Barry.M said:


> That doesn't even warrant a response,so......


I would just like to point out you did respond.. :2thumb:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Yes,your very clever.Well done


----------



## Owzy46 (Jun 24, 2008)

Barry.M said:


> Yes,your very clever.Well done


Thanks I can almost count to one hundred and everything!


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Owzy46 said:


> Thanks I can almost count to one hundred and everything!


Well that coupled with your psychic abilities to read peoples thoughts and inner beliefs from a single forum post should get you a bus ticket and a packet of jammy dodgers.


----------



## Owzy46 (Jun 24, 2008)

Barry.M said:


> Well that coupled with your psychic abilities to read peoples thoughts and inner beliefs from a single forum post should get you a bus ticket and a packet of jammy dodgers.


Ah brilliant!! However I think it would also warrant a packet of monster munch. Someone has to stop this moronic to & fro however it shall not be me as I have the day off and manya Barrys to annoy.


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Owzy46 said:


> Ah brilliant!! However I think it would also warrant a packet of monster munch. Someone has to stop this moronic to & fro however it shall not be me as I have the day off and manya Barrys to annoy.


Ah.It's a fine Day indeed for a spot of *Barry Baiting*............... God Luck with that (_*me thinks ya gona need it*_).


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

TBH I was hoping for something a little more challenging Dave.Still it's early in the day yet.


----------



## Olz (Sep 8, 2008)

haha, this is making me laugh


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

god only knows how a thread i started about a certain plonker in america who got bitten 3 TIMES IN A COUPLE OF MONTHS has turned in to some racist ranting about americans and if you think im racist towards the "yanks" i have a lot of close relations who are "yanks" so i am in no way racist towards them!!!!! and i dont have a clue how this thread got on to ID cards and jeremy clarkson but that is the joy of forums i guess:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

The way I like to put it is this - imagine the UK with the right to bear arms and the ability to have a multitude of venomous snakes.... something tells me that it wouldn't be people saying 'stupid yanks' too often. They, since we are being general, are light years ahead of us in most areas, and certainly in the sphere of herpetology.

Also, using the method of suggesting that more people = more stupid people, does that mean China has the most? Or would it be per capita?:lol2:





Disclaimer - I am taking the expelled urine:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

